# Swollen, purple foot. Sprain or fracture?



## Shisket (Feb 23, 2017)

One of my rat's foots has been swollen to multiple times its normal size for the last few days and it is purple/pink. She isn't using it at all, but still seems to be able to walk, climb, etc. This has happened once before. That time it went away, but it was less swollen and discolored. I am attaching some pictures and a video of her walking and climbing below.
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Here's a link to a video I took:


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Has she been to the vet?


----------



## Shisket (Feb 23, 2017)

No.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

She needs to go to the vet


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Poor girl, sorry about your rat. I had this happen to one of my girls- the cause was a mammary tumor, but she had limited use of her paw despite the swelling. Your girl really is keeping it limp. I think I'd go ahead and take her to the vet and try to keep her from walking around as much as possible until then. Good luck.


----------



## Shisket (Feb 23, 2017)

The swelling has gone down slightly since yesterday. She doesn't squeak or express pain when the foot is touched. Should I keep her separated(in a smaller cage) from her sister or just limit both of them from the upper levels of their cage?


----------



## Shisket (Feb 23, 2017)

The swelling has definitely gone down a lot. Also, she has been licking her hurt foot. Is this cleaning/grooming?


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

Thats good the swelling went down. I'd keep her with her cagemate and just make it so she cant do a lot of climbing ect. Keep a close eye on her hopefully it's just grooming but rats have been known to chew off injured limbs. So if you see a open wound on it seriously get her to the vet. Could you post a updated picture now that the swelling is down?


----------



## Shisket (Feb 23, 2017)

I am not great at photography but I got two good(ish) pictures.


----------



## Shisket (Feb 23, 2017)

maybe tomorrow. What should we do if we are not allowed to take her to the vet?


----------



## Shisket (Feb 23, 2017)

My mom and dad won't let me take her to the vet- if she is sick she will just die, not be taken to the vet.


----------

